# Looking For Replacement Plate Hanger For Slideout



## Amplify (May 13, 2017)

Hi.

Our 2007 has developed a problem where, when we are sliding out the queen bed in the rear of the camper, the pins pop out of the track. When this happens, the entirety of the slideout comes riding off the rails attached to the rear of the camper. We think this happens when the camper isn't level or when we don't pull the slideout consistently on both sides when we pull it out (it's a manual slideout).

There are these cheap, plastic tabs that are designed to keep the pins in the track. I know how to correct the problem -- by lifting the slideout and shimmying it back and forth, up and down until I get the pins in the track in the ceiling to line up with the plate hanger attached to the top of the slideout. It is not fun to try to get the slideout lined up perfectly on both tracks and reinserting the pins. It takes quite a while and is very stressful. The design seems very poor, and I'd love to replace the plastic tab with something metal that does a better job surrounding the pin and doesn't allow for the pins to come out of the track.

I've found what looks like the assembly on Amazon:
https://smile.amazon.com/Johnson-Hardware-Sliding-Pocket-Bearing/dp/B00CU8IQ4M/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?keywords=sliding+door+hanger+for+rv&qid=1563127613&s=gateway&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1

But it's not the right size. I measure the installed plate to be 3 inches long by 1 inch wide by about 0.5 inches tall (top of clasp to bottom of plate).

Then, there are these other parts, which look like what I'm after, but they are the wrong size, too:

https://smile.amazon.com/RV-Designer-1023-2116-Sliding-Hanger/dp/B002UC4R9G/ref=sr_1_2?keywords=sliding+door+hanger+for+rv&qid=1563127613&s=gateway&sr=8-2

https://smile.amazon.com/JR-Products-20555-Sliding-Hanger/dp/B0031OX4P0/ref=sr_1_3?keywords=sliding+door+hanger+for+rv&qid=1563127613&s=gateway&sr=8-3

Has anyone experienced this problem and corrected it for good? I would appreciate any advice on this.

If you got replacement parts to fix the problem, would you please post links here for where I can find and purchase them?

Thanks!

Mark


----------

